# Yamaha 60 4 stroke problem



## Dalton smakal (Oct 27, 2018)

Can anyone help me figure this out? It’ll fire up and idle perfect but when I rev it up and come back to idle it will stall and not start again unless I have the throttle wide open. It has new plugs,fuel filter, water separator and new fuel fuel line


----------



## Germs (Nov 19, 2011)

You might want to check your vent,


----------



## Dalton smakal (Oct 27, 2018)

It’s getting plenty of fuel, if my vent was clogged or closed I would think it wouldn’t be getting gas to the back


----------



## tcaseycook (Jun 28, 2012)

Check your idle air control valve. I had similar symptoms and ended up having to replace the IAC. I have a 2015 Yamaha F60 for what it’s worth…good luck.


----------



## Naturecoastfly (Mar 26, 2019)

Idle control valve went out on mine. The motor would stall often. One tell tale sign of it being the valve is if it sounds like the engine is sucking air at low rpm.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

90 Yamaha F90 TRL stalling immediately after starting...


So just looking for some ideas. Christmas day fishing trip and it was cut a bit short. Did have fun and bought a bunch of snapper and a couple sharks. So ran fin till today. In the morning it started fine and ran wonderful. Than after a long run it would stall while throttling down. Symptoms got...




www.microskiff.com





been there done that.


----------



## Tarpon2023 (8 mo ago)

Tough one


----------

